# I just got diagnosed with depression



## mags (Oct 27, 2004)

I just got diagnosed with depression recently, but I've been suffering from it for over 4 years now.  I'm currently in University and it's really started to affect my grades and that's when I went to a psychologist and he diagnosed me with it.  I'm sick of being sad all the time and it's taking a toll on more then my school work.  It's ruining my relationship with my boyfriend b/c I keep trying to pick fights with him over really stupid stuff. But, he's super supportive and is sticking by me no matter what. I don't want to hurt other people, but it seems that I have to pick at things to push them so far, to show that they love me.  I don't know.  I guess this is all stuff that'll have to be worked out in therapy.  But, I have a few questions, if anyone knows the answers?
- can the birth control pill affect your depression 
- my doctor has recommended that I be treated with both therapy and drugs (i don't remember the drug), but do they really work?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 27, 2004)

Hello, mags... sorry for the short reply but I have to get to the office...



> - can the birth control pill affect your depression


Yes -- I would suggest discussing this with your doctor and perhaps looking at either alternate forms of the birth control pill or alternate forms of birth control.



> - my doctor has recommended that I be treated with both therapy and drugs (i don't remember the drug), but do they really work?


Yes, they do. Also, *all* of the research on treatment of depression indicates that medication PLUS psychotherapy is better than either one alone, both in terms of how quickly one recovers from the depression and in terms of lowering the risk for future depression.


----------



## mags (Oct 28, 2004)

Well, if things couldn't get worse.  They did, I'm not quite sure who's fault it is...I guess I shouldn't be pointing fingers either way.  But, my relationship is over, he told me that he thinks things are just gonna get worse.  

p.s.  thanks for the info about the birth control...i'll make an appointment to see my doctor about it...seems i won't be needing it anymore anyways


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 28, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear that, mags. That's one more thing to try to find a way to cope with now. 

One day at a time and try to focus as much as possible on the primary point, which is finding a way to manage your depression.


----------

